# [Solved] ifconfig -a don't show wireless device

## henning_bravo

Hello!

I have a problem with wireless networking. I think I have Intel 4965. But I'm not sure since lspci don't tell me:

```
0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 4229 (rev 61)
```

I have followed the wiki on how to enable wireless and all needed modules seem to be loaded:

```
...

iwl4965               173800  -  

mac80211               98436  - 

cfg80211                9632  - 

...
```

I have also emerged net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode.

The weird thing is that the wireless device isn't even showing if I do ifconfig -a. Shouldn't it at least be there, even if everything isn't configured right?

I guess here's the best place to start...What do you need to help?

Thank you in advice!Last edited by henning_bravo on Mon Mar 31, 2008 3:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scratalacha

Try running:

```

update-pciids

```

This will update the table that lspci uses to determine what devices you have.  After this, running lspci should yield the card information.

Good luck.

----------

## slackline

 *henning_bravo wrote:*   

> Hello!
> 
> I have a problem with wireless networking. I think I have Intel 4965. But I'm not sure since lspci don't tell me:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

There are loads of people having trouble with this card, and plenty of threads abound in the forums already (I was trying to help a friend with theirs recently, but no joy).

You need to post the relevant section of dmesg.  You'll likely find that you can remove the modules, and then insert them again and it will come up and you can then use iwconfig to configure the card.

See if any of the following threads help...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-680627-highlight-iwl4965.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-674777-highlight-iwl4965.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-667193-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-iwl4965-start-0.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-667400-highlight-iwl4965.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-674522-highlight-iwl4965.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-673994-highlight-iwl4965.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-672932-highlight-iwl4965.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-672932-highlight-iwl4965.html

Good luck (I think you'll need it by the sounds of it!),

slack

----------

## henning_bravo

 *slack---line wrote:*   

> There are loads of people having trouble with this card, and plenty of threads abound in the forums already (I was trying to help a friend with theirs recently, but no joy).

 

Sorry... I was a bit to lazy on this one not searching myself before. But on the other hand I learned a totaly neat command by asking (update-pciids). Thanks Scratalacha   :Wink: 

```
0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)
```

 *slack---line wrote:*   

> You need to post the relevant section of dmesg.  You'll likely find that you can remove the modules, and then insert them again and it will come up and you can then use iwconfig to configure the card.

 

This was needed to make it work.

Thanks!

----------

## slackline

 *henning_bravo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> This was needed to make it work.
> 
> Thanks!

 

Yes, but its not an ideal solution since its a pain to have to remove and insert modules manually each time you boot the computer.  Hope you find some sort of solution.

slack

----------

## henning_bravo

 *slack---line wrote:*   

> Yes, but its not an ideal solution since its a pain to have to remove and insert modules manually each time you boot the computer.  Hope you find some sort of solution.

 

You don't have to do it manually!

Just add these lines:

```
/sbin/modprobe -r iwl4965

/sbin/modprobe iwl4965
```

in /etc/conf.d/bootmisc

----------

## slackline

 *henning_bravo wrote:*   

>  *slack---line wrote:*   Yes, but its not an ideal solution since its a pain to have to remove and insert modules manually each time you boot the computer.  Hope you find some sort of solution. 
> 
> You don't have to do it manually!
> 
> Just add these lines:
> ...

 

I'm aware of this solution, but in theory listing the modules in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.* should be sufficient.  

Clearly its not, and what you suggest is a work around for whatever it is thats not working (see the threads for details of other associated problems, one person at least still couldn't configure the card with wireless-tools or wpa_supplicant, despite being able to load the driver this way).

----------

